# Staffordshire Jars or Pratt Jars



## crackpot (Feb 12, 2010)

Part of my collection of jars


I have adopted the rarity rating that is in Keith Mortimers book on Pot Lids. 

 RRRR ..Less than 10
 RRR ...Between 10-25
 RR ....Between 25-50
 R .....Between 50-150
 S .....Between 150-250
 C .....More than 250 exist


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 12, 2010)

Those are beautiful.  thanks for posting them.


----------



## woody (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't dig any of those around these parts......


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello crackpot,

 Perfect pictures of Pratt pots! Sayin it 5 times fast. What is the terminology for the ones with the "granitey" necks? Like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did it contain tobacco?

 How's come the Crystal Palace is so rare in this one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 While less rare in this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Knowing nothing over here, so please pardon the dumb questions. Are they souvenir issues? I would'a thunk there'd be scads of those guys because of it's London Landmark status. The more delicate shape is more common? I am surprised.

 I like the Crimean War ones, everso. I hope you're gonna tell us more. I know you've got plenty on yer plate, so thanks for this great introduction.


----------



## Gidday (Feb 12, 2010)

GREAT jars Crackpot. The "Hill an Ledger" and "Feet at Anchor" are my favs.


----------



## crackpot (Feb 12, 2010)

Cheers for the comments
 Ok ...where do I start.

 The grainy types are called mottled ground or seaweed ground. Many have cryptic clues to their contents, like the top two which may have had tobacco or snuff.
 The Crimean series were basically commemorating the event so it would be to attract the buying public. The examples with Crystal Palace 1851 were I believe to highlight the manufacturers achievement at this event.
 Their contents varies from sauces, shrimp sauce, meat pastes, anchovy paste, jams, caviar etc. The bottles which look like vases had sauce.
 The pictures are about 5 years old and I have doubled the amount of jars pictured so when I get a moment I will take some more images and add them


----------



## RED Matthews (Feb 12, 2010)

WOW!! crackpot,  You have hit me with a blivit.  Fantastic collection an one of my dream collectibles.  I just saw a book on this type of products that was in a used book shop.  Now I will have to go back and get it, if it is still there.  Great examples.  
 RED Matthews


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 12, 2010)

> The Crimean series were basically commemorating the event so it would be to attract the buying public.


 
 Hey crackpot,

 Were there any commemorating the Light Brigade? Or, would that be a non-starter?


----------



## TROG (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi Crackpot,

 Absolutely amazing world class collection and thankyou for showing these to members of this forum.I only have a couple of these jars but here is a lid I have that I beleive is quite scarce.


----------



## crackpot (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes, I am pretty sure that Balaklava was the famous "Charge of the Light Brigade"
 I have all the Crimean lids with the famous Generals etc I will post them at a later date


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey crackpot,

 Is this the one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I saw this and wondered about it. Tell me it didn't contain "Potted Meat," please.

 Hey David,

 I saw a scholarly article about your lid,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 somewhere on the internet. I am busy not finding it again. It talked about the "R" & 'W" on the stern of that boat. What harbor is that? That's how I think I got on to it...

 Sorry to be so muddled.


----------



## crackpot (Feb 14, 2010)

There were basically three principal places where they potted shrimp & bloater paste with reputed excellence. They were Ramsgate, Margate and neighbouring Pegwell Bay in Kent. I feel quite confident that David's lid is in the Ramsgate area. I know there are two possibilities with the initials RW but neither are conclusive.  
 Re the Jar well it is anyone's guess what it had in it. I am sure several companies would have used this scene.

 Here is a very large lid with a scene in Ramsgate


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 14, 2010)

wow!  didn't realise those existed!!  thanks!!!


----------



## stumpknocker (Feb 14, 2010)

Thatâ€™s an awesome collection you have there. Iâ€™ve never even seen anything like that before. Thanks for sharing the pictures of your collection.


----------



## crackpot (Feb 15, 2010)

Part of my collection of Staffordshire Pot Lids. I took all these pics back in 2004 and the collection has grown since. I should update it but this is a good cross section


The following pot lids are all large examples.
 I have adopted the rarity rating that is in Keith Mortimers book on Pot Lids. 

 RRRR ..Less than 10
 RRR ...Between 10-25
 RR ....Between 25-50
 R .....Between 50-150
 S .....Between 150-250
 C .....More than 250 exist
















































These are all medium size lids




































This lid is unrecorded with marbelling







These are all medium-small lids


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello crackpot,

 I'm in awe of your collection!






 â€˜Here he comes with flaming bowl,
 Donâ€™t he mean to take his toll,
 Snip! Snap! Dragon!

 Take care you donâ€™t take too much,
 Be not greedy in your clutch,
 Snip! Snap! Dragon!

 With his blue and lapping tongue
 Many of you will be stung,
 Snip! Snap! Dragon!

 For he snaps at all that comes
 Snatching at his feast of plums,
 Snip! Snap! Dragon!

 But Old Christmas makes him come,
 Though he looks so fee! fa! fum!
 Snip! Snap! Dragon!

 Donâ€™t â€˜ee fear him, be but boldâ€“
 Out he goes, his flames are cold,
 Snip! Snap! Dragon!â€™        From.






 I can almost feel my hair singeing...


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello David,






 I was frustrated in my earlier attempt to find that "RW" lid article. Went back to the well, and Voila, here it is. You've probably long since seen that, right?


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello again crackpot,

 Are we literally watching old Lord Raglan slipping the veil in this group?

















 I'm guessing as to chronology here. Could you provide some colour commentary?

 I sure did like his sleeves. I gotta Raglan jacket at the back of a closet somewhere round here. Gotta dig that up & dust it off one day.


----------



## potstone (Mar 5, 2010)

You have a spectacular collection. I could easily get
 addicted to that type of collecting.
 Thanks for showing, Greg


----------



## crackpot (Apr 24, 2010)

Cheers Greg. I don't get on here much so apologies for the delay.
  Here is a lid with original label. It is called Bears at School.


----------



## Wangan (Apr 24, 2010)

UNREAL! That is not only an exquisite collection, it is a fine art collection too!I like the "ships at anchor",the "Stag and doe","the Boar hunt" and "Bear School" the best!Thank you for posting.


----------



## dcarterv (Dec 30, 2010)

I have the jar you list as RRRR.  The crystal palace.  It has been made into a lamp.  It was my grandmother's.  I am curious as to the value.  It is in good condition, no cracks or chips.  I use it as a reading lamp.  I can send a picture if you like.

 DCV


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 30, 2010)

Unreal beautiful collection of lids and pots you have pictured in this thread. I have but a dozen stoneware pieces in my entire collection. You've got a treasure trove of history. The work that had to go into each pot & lid is amazing. Thank goodness we're a consumer economy now with most artisans and their trades long gone from our shores - Not![:'(]


----------



## crackpot (Dec 31, 2010)

Many thanks for your kind comments. I will endeavour to post almost as many again that I have added to over the past 4 years.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy New Year, John,

 Thanks for thinking of us. I'm lookin forward to seeing yer latest. Sorry, I've lost track since you moved the site. Hope all is right in the Land-o-Footy & Fine Bottles. Best wishes...


----------



## crackpot (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Surf ! Nice to hear from you and best wishes to you in the new year.
 I am curious to know... are the horses yours 
 Will try and take some pics in the coming weeks. Thinks are chaos presently attending to family matters. The new aussie forum is doing exceptionally well


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 1, 2011)

Newest year greetings, John,

 Nah, they're too nice for the likes-o-me. I'm an old picturenapper. I believe they're Oz-Riley's. Isn't he one of your members? I'm gonna have to stop in and have another visit. Check out what your lot has been digging & finding.


----------



## Stardust (Aug 2, 2011)

PRATT  I like that ~ [] really cool ~


----------



## |MDB| (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful collection.


----------



## snodlandmalc (Jan 24, 2013)

hi,with regard to the jar that shows the charge of the dragoons at balaklava,this refers to the charge of the Heavy Brigade not the Light Brigade.This charge took place before the ill-fated light brigade one,and unlike theirs,the Heavy Brigades charge was a total sucess even though they were vastly outnumbered by cossacks.Ironically if they had been allowed to persue the fleeing Russians the whole war would have been settled there and then but indicision on the part of the Commander Raglan gave the russians chance to reform !
 The heavy brigade did start to follow the light brigade down the valley(it was a standard military tactic at that time for them to support the lights)but Raglan actually commanded they be recalled but not before 2 of the regiments had suffered more casualties than they had in the morning !
 If you look at the jar they are wearing the Albert pattern helmet,designed by Queen Victoria's husband and only worn by the Heavies


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 7, 2013)

This is a fantastic subject of jar cover art.  I just don't know why they were blocked off rhw poarinfa.  RED Matthews


----------

